#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Madras btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Madras Year of Establishment:* 1959.




*IIT Madras* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.




*IIT Madras* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.




*IIT Madras* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
6894

*OPPH*
128

*OB*
3511

*OBPH*
122

*SC*
1725

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
1003

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Madras Branches In Engineering:*
Aerospace EngineeringBiotechnologyCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringNaval Architecture & Ocean Engineering*IIT Madras Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 40,150/- Per Semester.

*IIT Madras Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 15,270/- Per Semester.

*IIT Madras Placements 2012:*
*IIT Madras Aerospace Engineering Campus Placements 2012 :*
Name
Total R -61
BTech R -18
Dual Degree R -18
MTech R -13
PhD R -2
MS R -10
MSc R -0

3DPLM Software Solutions Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Airbus Engineering Centre
3
0
1
1
0
1
0

American Express India Pvt Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

ANSYS India
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

Bank of India
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Cognizant-Associate -EAP
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Cummins India
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Deloitte Consulting India Pvt. Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

DSquare Solutions
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

EATON
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

eGain Communications
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Exeter Group, Inc
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Flextrade Systems Inc
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

GE -John F welch technologyCentre
3
0
0
2
0
1
0

General Motors Technical Centre
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Goldman Sachs(Strategies Group)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

IBM India Pvt Ltd (GBS)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

iINautix Technologies India Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

iRunway India Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

ISRO
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

itaas India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

K L University
1
0
0
0
1
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Quest Global
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Schlumberger Asia Services Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Snapdeal.com
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

TimeTooth Technologies Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

V J Coresoft
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Volvo Aero India
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

W S ATKINS India Pvt Ltd
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Wipro Technologies
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Zeus Numerix Private Limited
3
0
0
0
0
3
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
44
14
14
9
1
6
0



*IIT Madras Biotechnology Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for Biotechnology in IIT Madras : Rs. 3.30 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for Biotechnology in IIT Madras : Rs. 13 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras Biotechnology Campus Placements 2012 :* 
Name
Total  R -54
BTech  R -18
Dual Degree  R -16
MTech  R -9
PhD  R -8
MS     R -3
MSc R -0

Bank of India
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

BIOCON LTD
2
0
0
0
1
1
0

Cognizant-Associate -EAP
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

DSquare Solutions
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

eGain Communications
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd-Management Trainee
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Global Hospital
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

HCL Technologies
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

IITM Research Park
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

iRunway India Pvt Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

ISB ( CAF) Centre for Analytical Finance
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

JMN Investments Research (P) Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

K L University
1
0
0
0
1
0
0

Latent View Analytics
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Mu Sigma Business Solutions
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

National Commodity andDerivatives Exchange Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Business Analyst
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Rajiv Gandhi University of Knowledge Technologies
3
0
0
0
3
0
0

Schlumberger
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Wipro Technologies
4
3
1
0
0
0
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
34
10
13
5
5
1
0



IIT Madras Chemical Engineering Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for Chemical Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 3.75 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for Chemical Engineering  in IIT Madras : Rs. 28 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras Chemical Engineering Campus Placements 2012 :
Name
Total R -105
BTech R -45
Dual Degree   R -15
MTech  R -33
PhD  R -8
MS    R -4
MSc  R -0

Bank of India
4
4
0
0
0
0
0

BIOCON LTD
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

BOCI
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Coromandel International Limited
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Dell International Services Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Deloitte Consulting India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Deutsche Bank Group -CIB Centre
3
2
1
0
0
0
0

Galaxy Surfactants Limited
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Goldman Sachs(Strategies Group)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Hindustan Petroleum Corporation Ltd
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

Hindustan Unilever Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Hyundai Motor India
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

IBM India Pvt Ltd (GBS)
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

ISRO
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

itaas India Pvt. Ltd.
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

ITC Limited
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

K L University
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

LANXESS India Private Ltd
3
3
0
0
0
0
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Business Analyst
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Software Engineer
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Reliance Industries Ltd
8
8
0
0
0
0
0

Scope International India (Pvt) Ltd
5
5
0
0
0
0
0

Shell Technology Centre,Bangalore
3
1
2
0
0
0
0

Snapdeal.com
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Sumitomo Chemical Co., Ltd. (Tokyo
4
0
1
3
0
0
0

Tavant Technologies India Pvt. Ltd
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

The Murugappa Group
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Transocean Offshore International Ventures Private
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

TVS Motor Company Ltd
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

TECHNIP INDIA LTD
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

UOP India Private Limited
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd.
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
62
39
9
13
0
1
0


*IIT Madras Civil Engineering Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for Civil Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 3 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for Civil Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 18 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras Civil Engineering Campus Placements 2012 :* 
Name
Total R -114
BTech R -25
Dual Degree R -31
MTech R -44
PhD R -0
MS
R -14
MSc R -0

Amada Soft India Pvt. Ltd
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

American Express India Private Limited
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

ANSYS India
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

ARGA Investment Management
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Ashok Leyland Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Capital One Services
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Cognizant-Associate -EAP
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Credit Suisse
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Dell International Services Pvt Ltd
3
3
0
0
0
0
0

Deloitte Consulting India Pvt. Ltd.
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Deutsche Bank Group -CIB Centre
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

eGain Communications
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

EGIS India Consulting Engineers Pvt Ltd
2
0
0
0
0
2
0

Energo Engineering ProjectsLimited
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Exeter Group, Inc.
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Futures First Info Services Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

GE -John F welch technologyCentre
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

IBM India Pvt Ltd (GBS)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

JMN Investments Research (P) Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Jones Lang LaSalle
4
1
3
0
0
0
0

K L University
2
0
0
1
0
1
0

L & T Construction
17
0
0
17
0
0
0

Latent View Analytics
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Leslie E Robertson
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

M.N. Dastur & Co (P) Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Mu Sigma Business Solutions
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Nomura
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Polycom Technology (R&D) Center Private Limited
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Pricewaterhouse Coopers
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

S. N. Bhobe & Associates Pvt. Ltd.-Assistant Manager
2
0
0
1
0
1
0

Sabre Travel Technologies Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Schlumberger Asia Services Ltd
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Scope International India (Pvt) Ltd
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Shell Technology Centre,Bangalore
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Shimizu Corporation India Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Sri City (P) Limited (Special Economic Zone (SEZ)
2
0
1
1
0
0
0

TATA Consulting EngineeringLimited
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Tavant Technologies India Pvt. Ltd
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

V J Coresoft
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Vignan University
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Volvo Aero India, A Division of Volvo India Pvt Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

W S ATKINS India Pvt Ltd
4
0
0
4
0
0
0

Wipro Technologies
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
84
21
29
30
0
4
0



*IIT Madras Computer Science Engineering Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for CSE Branch in IIT Madras : Rs. 3 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for CSE Branch in IIT Madras : Rs. 68.50 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras CSE Campus Placements 2012 : * 
Name
Total R -104
BTech R -24
Dual Degree R -15
MTech R -53
PhD R -1
MS R -15
MSc R -0

ADOBE SYSTEMS
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Amazon
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Arista Networks
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Brocade
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

CA Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

CAPITAL IQ
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

CISCO Systems (India) Pvt Ltd
5
0
0
2
0
3
0

Citicorp Services India Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Citrix R&D India Pvt. Ltd
8
0
1
7
0
0
0

Cognizant-Associate -GTO
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Dell R & D
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Directi
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

embedUR systems (I) private Limited
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Facebook
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd-Software Development Engineer
4
0
1
2
0
1
0

Global Analytics India
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Goldman Sachs(Strategies Group)
6
3
3
0
0
0
0

Google India Pvt Ltd
6
6
0
0
0
0
0

Infosys Limited
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

InMobi
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

Intel India Technologies Pvt. Ltd
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Intel Mobile Communications India Pvt Ltd
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Juniper Networks India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Krishna Theja Educational Institutions
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

McKinsey & Company, Inc
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Microsoft
9
3
1
5
0
0
0

Morgan Stanley (IT Analyst Program)
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

NetApp
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

NVIDIA-Hardware Engineer
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

NVIDIA-Software Engineer
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Oracle India Private Limited
8
0
0
6
0
2
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Software Engineer
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Pocket Gems
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

Pratap University Jaipur
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Qualcomm India Pvt Ltd
2
1
0
1
0
0
0

Scope International India (Pvt) Ltd
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Sharda University
1
0
0
0
1
0
0

Sony Corporation
4
2
0
2
0
0
0

Symantec Software India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICE-R & D Profile
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

VM Ware
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

Yahoo! Software Development Pvt. Ltd
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

TOTAL
96
21
12
51
1
11
0



*IIT Madras Campus & Intra Facilities:**
Campus:*IIT Madras is located in the city of Chennai which is also the state capital of Tamilnadu, a southern state in India. Chennai is the fourth largest city in India and comparatively a new city, about 350 years old (1639). The city was formerly known as Madras and was renamed Chennai, which evolved from old name Chennapatnam. Chennai is a coastal city with the second largest beach in the world known as Marina beach.
IIT Madras is situated on Sardar Patel Road and is flanked by Adyar, Taramani and Velachery. The campus is opposite to the Central Leather Research Institute and Anna University. The campus is spread over 250 hectares of lush green forest, which is midway between the Chennai Airport and Central Railway station, and is well connected by buses and local trains.


*Central library*:The Central Library is housed in a separate building and caters to the information needs of the institute faculty, students, staff, research institutions & industries. In addition, there are smaller libraries in each department, which house books borrowed from the main library for quick reference. It has around 2 million books covering all disciplines of science, engineering, technology, humanities & social sciences. The collection comprises printed documents such as books, reports, theses, standards, atlases, patents and journal back volumes. The non-book collections include material like micro fiche/film, audio/video cassettes and CD ROM discs. It has a separate collection of prescribed textbooks under Book Bank for the exclusive use of students.


The Central library currently subscribes to around 1,000 scholarly journals in sciences, engineering and humanities. Under the INDEST consortium, the library provides on-line access to a large number of full-text journal databases from various publishers. These e-journals are accessible on intranet to campus users only.The library provides various services for its members such as  Lending of books and journal back volumes, reservation of books, inter-library loan, document delivery, photocopying, DTP & offset printing, CDROM and Internet services & video screening. All the library activities are computerized, including bar-coded ID cards and separate On-line Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) terminals for searching books in the library.

*IIT Madras Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Indian Institute of Technology is a residential institute and provides accommodation to students wishing to reside in the hostels. Each hostel in the institute is an independent unit in respect to its internal administration under the overall supervision of the Council of Wardens and the Hostel Management. The hostel is administered by a Warden appointed by the Director and he/she is assisted by an Asst. Warden in all matters relating to the hostel.Each hostel also has a Hostel Council which is an advisory body comprising the Warden of the Hostel (as its Chairman), the Asst. Warden and the elected student secretaries as its members. The Hostel Council plans the students activities for the year, prepares the budget for sports, recreational and other social activities of the students through the respective student secretaries and is responsible for the running of individual messes with the help of the mess committee.


The Hostel Office is located within the hostel premises. Attached to each office are an Office Manager and an Attender who assist the Warden in matters related to the various activities of the hostel. The Office maintains all the files, registers, records, ledgers, account books, suppliers bills, payment registers etc., pertaining to the hostel residents, mess and the employees. The Hostel Office is open on all weekdays.

*IIT Madras Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Madras I.I.T. Post Office, Chennai  600 036, India.

*IIT Madras Campus Virtual Tour:*










  Similar Threads: IIT Madras btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities IIT Madras btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Indore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bombay btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

